
Why You Should Put Your Content on Both Medium and Your Own Domain - michaelbuckbee
https://sendcheckit.com/blog/why-you-should-put-your-content-on-medium-and-your-own-domain?rel=hn
======
fiatjaf
Well, you should do a lot of things. The difficult part is to know what is
worth doing.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
In general, writing things that are helpful to people is good marketing
(certainly better than buying more banner ads). Controlling your own fate and
keeping your content on your own domain is also incredibly valuable.
Currently, Medium has some nice distribution and people like following content
on there, so this lays out an easy way to hit all those points.

